# WLAN-Stick für Gaming gesucht (20 Euro)



## 98romi (18. Februar 2014)

*WLAN-Stick für Gaming gesucht (20 Euro)*

Hallo PCGHX-Community,

Ich suche einen WLAN-Stick (Windows 7 kompatibel) mit dem man auch gut PC-Spiele spielen kann (also mit gutem Empfang). Er sollte nicht mehr als 20 Euro kosten. LAN-Kabel verlegen ist nicht möglich und für dLAN reicht das Geld momentan auch nicht, da ich ja auch noch die PC-Teile (mit Windows 7 64bit) kaufen muss und man als Schüler nicht allzu viel Geld hat.

Der Stick sollte an einem Kabel hängen, da hinter dem PC-Gehäuse der Empfang meist nicht so gut ist und man ihn mit Kabel dort hinstellen kann, wo man möchte. Es wäre außerdem gut, wenn er eine oder mehrere Antennen hätte.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.

MFG, 98romi


----------



## Abductee (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: WLAN-Stick für Gaming gesucht (20 Euro)*

Ich war mit dem hier sehr zufrieden:
ASUS USB-N53, USB 2.0 (90-IG1Y002M00-0PA0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Da liegt auch ein kleines Stück Kabel dabei.
(10cm?)


----------



## LastChaosTyp (18. Februar 2014)

Ich bin mit dem Netgear WNA3100 sehr zufrieden. Installation war leicht, Prei war ca. 20€ und man hat mit dem bis zu 300Mbits/s Empfang. Ein Kabel ist auch im Lieferumfang enthalten.


----------



## 98romi (18. Februar 2014)

Was haltet ihr von diesem hier??

http://geizhals.at/de/tp-link-tl-wn822n-a547646.html

Das einzige, was mich an diesem Stick stört, ist, dass das Kabel angeblich dauernd für Verbindungsabbrüche sorgen würde.

Oder ist dieser besser?

http://www.amazon.de/CSL-Antennenbu...d=1392747537&sr=8-2&keywords=wlan+usb+antenne

Momentan ist die WLAN Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit nicht sehr konstant. Vielleicht liegts auch an dem Laptop, mit dem ich momentan die Geschwindigkeit teste. 
Es ist ein Acer Aspire TimelineX 5830TG (WLAN-Modul: Atheros AR5B97 Wireless Network Adapter (b g n) )

Was meint ihr? Liegts am Laptop oder macht die FritzBox WLAN 7390 bzw. der Fritz WLAN Repeater 300E Probleme??

Wie bekomme ich eine stabile Internet-Verbindung (mind. 20mbit) in mein Zimmer?? 
Der Router ist im Keller auf der Westseite, der Laptop ist in meinem Zimmer auf der Ostseite (größtmögliche Entfernung im Haus; daran kann ich aber auch nichts ändern, mein Zimmer ist halt im 1.OG auf der Ostseite). 
Die Entfernung zum Router ist wahrscheinlich ca. 12-15m. Genau weis ich es aber nicht. 
Wenn ich den Laptop mit dem Router verbinde, habe ich 2 Striche, wenn ich ihn mit dem Repeater verbinde (Luftlinie Repeater-Laptop: 4m, durch eine Decke und eine Wand durch), dann habe ich 3-4 Striche (meistens 4).

Edit:
Er muss einen SEHR guten Empfang haben, da ich über einen WLAN Repeater mindestens 20mbit empfangen möchte (16000-DSL) und auch Online-Spiele spielen möchte. 
Das ganze schaut dann so aus:
Router-->Repeater-->WLAN-Stick


----------



## 98romi (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: WLAN-Stick für Gaming gesucht (20 Euro)*

Oder könnt ihr mir einen WLAN-Stick empfehlen, der noch besser geeignet ist, als der CSL-Stick bzw der Tp-Link-Stick in den Links??


----------



## Grim3001 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: WLAN-Stick für Gaming gesucht (20 Euro)*

Hab diesen hier von CSL auf einem Sockel von AVM! Mein AVM-Stick hatte immer Verbindungsabbrüche duch zwei dickeWände. Mit dem CSL funktioniert alles wunderbar bei vollem Empfang. 

300 Mbit/s WLAN Stick Gold Edition C103 mit abnehmbarer: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Abductee (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: WLAN-Stick für Gaming gesucht (20 Euro)*

Leg noch 12€ drauf und nimm einen Steckdosenadapter.
Der Repeater reduziert die Bandbreite deutlich und für den Ping ist er auch nicht grad vorteilhaft.
TP-Link Nano TL-PA2010PKIT Powerline-Netzwerkadapter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## 98romi (18. Februar 2014)

dLAN funktioniert nicht, die Steckdosen in meinem Zimmer sind leider so (in den Möbeln) verbaut, dass man nur mit einer Mehrfachsteckdose drankommt oder man die Möbel zersägen müsste.

@grimm3001:
Bei deinem Modell ist aber dann die Antenne hinter dem PC-Gehäuse versteckt. Außerdem muss ich durch 3 Wände und zwei Decken (quer durchs Haus)


----------



## Abductee (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: WLAN-Stick für Gaming gesucht (20 Euro)*

Dlan hat mit einem Verlängerungskabel kein Problem.


----------



## xSunshin3x (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: WLAN-Stick für Gaming gesucht (20 Euro)*

Dlan geht notfalls auch über Mehrfachsteckdosen.

Und aufjedenfall stabiler als per Wlan..


----------



## 98romi (18. Februar 2014)

Und was haltet ihr nun von diesen WLAN-Sticks?? 

http://www.amazon.de/CSL-Antennenbu...d=1392747537&sr=8-2&keywords=wlan+usb+antenne

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00416Q5KI/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1392750567&sr=8-1

Edit:
Sind an den momentan Übertragungseinbrüchen der Router, der Repeater oder der Laptop (Acer Aspire Timelinex 5830TG, WLAN: "Atheros AR5B97 Wireless Network Adapter") schuld??


----------



## 98romi (18. Februar 2014)

Zurück zu dLAN: Würden diese dLAN-Adapter was taugen??
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00840W5S8/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1392756501&sr=8-1

Eines davon käme in den Keller, das andere ins 1.OG. Beide sind auf demselben Stromzähler, jedoch auf unterschiedlichen Sicherungskästen. 

Ab 30mbit bzw 4mb/s wäre ich sehr zufrieden, zumindest wenn es dann diese Geschwindigkeit konstant beibehält.

Edit:
Auf diesen dLAN-Adapter bin ich in diesem Thread gestoßen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...tick-wlan-karte-zum-zocken-bei-vdsl-50-a.html

2.Edit:
Was haltet ihr von diesem hier??
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00ET5D0FY/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1392787202&sr=8-1


----------



## 98romi (19. Februar 2014)

Kann mir denn niemand mehr weiterhelfen??


----------



## hotfirefox (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: WLAN-Stick für Gaming gesucht (20 Euro)*

Ich habe mit diesem Stick gute Erfahrungen gemacht TP-Link TL-WN822N, USB 2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn der Router es kann, dann würde ich zu einem Dualband Stick greifen, denn die 2,4 GHz Kanäle sind doch meist alle schon genutzt in der Umgebung.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: WLAN-Stick für Gaming gesucht (20 Euro)*

Warum ist der Router im Keller? Meist sind Kellerdecken ziemlich dick. Wie wäre es den Router irgentwo im Erdgeschoss aufzubauen, so das er von allen Rechnern etwa gleich weit weg ist, bzw alle guten Empfang haben.


----------



## 98romi (19. Februar 2014)

Der Router ist schon immer im Keller, vor allem, weil dort auch mehrere PCs über LAN angschlossen sind und das DSL-Anschluss auch im Keller ist.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: WLAN-Stick für Gaming gesucht (20 Euro)*

Netgear Wireless-N 300 USB Netzwerkadapter mit Cradle: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------

